# Any Scots living in or around Melbourne?



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

Any Scots out there? Looking to speak to any Scots living in Melbourne to find out what they think of the place and to find out what areas they recommend. Also interested to hear what they think of the Melbourne weather compared to our awful Scottish weather. Thanks Kendal


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

kendalg said:


> Any Scots out there? Looking to speak to any Scots living in Melbourne to find out what they think of the place and to find out what areas they recommend. Also interested to hear what they think of the Melbourne weather compared to our awful Scottish weather. Thanks Kendal


Hi Kendal,

we are not yet in melbourne but we have our visas we are hoping to be there by the end of sept this year depending on the sale of the house, we have family there and they e-mail us telling us various things including the weather. What part of scotland are you from? the weather just now is pretty rainy but dont forget it is winter and they are expecting a warm summer which means to you and me absolutely scorchin.

what stage are you at with your visa?

weelee


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

weelee said:


> Hi Kendal,
> 
> we are not yet in melbourne but we have our visas we are hoping to be there by the end of sept this year depending on the sale of the house, we have family there and they e-mail us telling us various things including the weather. What part of scotland are you from? the weather just now is pretty rainy but dont forget it is winter and they are expecting a warm summer which means to you and me absolutely scorchin.
> 
> ...


Hey weelee congrats on the visa, ive not been on here in a while sorry or i would have congratulated you earlier! :clap2:

How are the plans coming along?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I googled Scottish clubs and the one website that kept coming up is this one: Melbourne Scottish Fiddle Club Home Page

Dolly


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey weelee congrats on the visa, ive not been on here in a while sorry or i would have congratulated you earlier! :clap2:
> 
> How are the plans coming along?


hey SC,

where have you been? not been on since celtic lost the title

as you know now we have our visa it was issued 1 july and today we accepted an offer on the house so the next stgep is the big move which means by the end of october we will be practising slip slap slop just in time for another summer although the scottish summer is nothing to write hame aboot.

How is the house have you settled in well lots of questions 

speak soon

weelee


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

weelee said:


> and today we accepted an offer on the house


Huge congrats on the house weelee,

You're so close you can almost smell the eucalyptus!!!

Dolly


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Huge congrats on the house weelee,
> 
> You're so close you can almost smell the eucalyptus!!!
> 
> Dolly


thanks dolly,

I have never been so nervous and excited at the same time they are getting a survey done on monday and I will relax when the money is in the bank still seems like we are in limbo but the door is opening

weelee:clap2:


----------



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

Hi weelee, living in East Kilbride and another rainy day today. Where abouts are you? We haven't even started the visa process yet. I'm actually Australian through birth but lived in Scotland the majority of my life. So all I need to get is my passport. My hubby is going for a spouse visa but we are waiting to gather the costs to see how much it is going to cost and then plan to move over in say 2 years after we have saved up. Taking the dog is going to cost the most! Where abouts are you looking at over in Oz then? We are going for Victoria probably around the Melbourne area as most of the IT jobs are in the CBD of Melbourne for my husband. We can't afford being too close to the centre so within reach of a beach would be perfect with plenty to do for the kids. Bet you are so excited. I would go tomorrow if I could!


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

kendalg said:


> Hi weelee, living in East Kilbride and another rainy day today. Where abouts are you? We haven't even started the visa process yet. I'm actually Australian through birth but lived in Scotland the majority of my life. So all I need to get is my passport. My hubby is going for a spouse visa but we are waiting to gather the costs to see how much it is going to cost and then plan to move over in say 2 years after we have saved up. Taking the dog is going to cost the most! Where abouts are you looking at over in Oz then? We are going for Victoria probably around the Melbourne area as most of the IT jobs are in the CBD of Melbourne for my husband. We can't afford being too close to the centre so within reach of a beach would be perfect with plenty to do for the kids. Bet you are so excited. I would go tomorrow if I could!


Hi kendal.

we are going to start in black rock victoria then we need to find a plot of land to build on that will be decided when we arrive should be there end of october.
cant wait just need to get the legal jargon done with the house then get various things sorted i.e. bank money transfer and stuff shipped

weelee


----------

